# YouTube  WTF???

## V00D00People

http://www.youtube.com/ ( , ,   .)?  
    ?   http://www.youtube.com/music   " " -  ?   ""  " , ST,  "  " "    ? 
      \,    ? 
 -   ... - lite  ... 
  ...

----------


## RAMM

> " " -  ?   ""  " , ST,  "  " "

       )))
"Videos from your channel subscriptions and personalized video recommendations appear below. YouTube sorts these videos based on what we think you'll want to watch next."   

> -   ...

    ?   - "  #102 Huge FAIL"  .

----------


## admin

Google+.      .
    ,        ,      .

----------


## RAMM

> ,        ,      .

     (  ,       )         . (((

----------


## V00D00People

> )))
> "Videos from your channel subscriptions and personalized video recommendations appear below. YouTube sorts these videos based on what we think you'll want to watch next."
> .

       ?             ,        ? 
 ,   ,  ?     ?   
  -             .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?             ,        ? 
>  ,   ,  ?     ?  https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...0xzhvCLx65l-XA 
>   -             .

  -         m.youtube.com    ,     ...
-  ,   ,   - ...

----------


## RAMM

> -  ,   ,

    .      .     
"     Youtube.      Youtube" )

----------


## wap-poltava

> .      .     
> "     Youtube.      Youtube" )

   -  http://www.youtube.com/channels?feature=guide    ...

----------


## V00D00People

-       ?     ...

----------

